# SpringBreak 2011 - Saisoneröffnung mit SportsInTeam



## Stefan_SIT (11. Februar 2011)

Liebe Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker aus dem Regionalforum Köln, Bonn und Umgebung,

zum 7. Mal möchten wir mit euch die Eröffnung der MTB-Saison feiern. 

Dazu gibt's Touren satt am 27. März. In alle Himmelsrichtungen führen euch die Guides von SportsInTeam mit unterschiedlichen technischen und konditionellen Ansprüchen. Die ersten Touren sind online und können gebucht werden.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Buchungen der Touren, die ausschließlich über unsere Webseite angenommen werden. *Alle Touren sind natürlich kostenlos!*
Details zu den Touren findet ihr hier.

Startpunkt ist erstmalig das Naturfreundehaus Hardt, in dem wir anschließend auch den Tourenabschluss feiern wollen. Für ausreichend Parkplätze und das leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Februar 2011)

Wir sind ausgebucht. Derzeitiger Anmeldestand: rund 120 Bikerinnen und Biker. Plätze nur noch über Warteliste. Ab Mi/Do gibt's noch ein oder zwei neue Touren.
Infos für alle, die gebucht haben und eine Bestätigung bekamen, einige Tage vor SpringBreak per Email und auf unserer Webseite.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (23. Februar 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wir sind ausgebucht. Derzeitiger Anmeldestand: rund 120 Bikerinnen und Biker. Plätze nur noch über Warteliste. Ab Mi/Do gibt's noch ein oder zwei neue Touren.
> Infos für alle, die gebucht haben und eine Bestätigung bekamen, einige Tage vor SpringBreak per Email und auf unserer Webseite.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Ganz toll ... und wieder 120 biker - innen die anscheinend kostenlos  zu kommerziellen Angeboten gelockt werden


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Ganz toll ... und wieder 120 biker - innen die anscheinend kostenlos  zu kommerziellen Angeboten gelockt werden



Gerade deine Tage bekommen?

Nee, sorry auch dafür bist du ja zu alt.


----------



## Delgado (24. Februar 2011)

Sogar die KBU Ikone hatter gedisst


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sogar die KBU Ikone hatter gedisst



Dich?


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Februar 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Ganz toll ... und wieder 120 biker - innen die anscheinend kostenlos  zu kommerziellen Angeboten gelockt werden


 
... Guido, alles klar? Ja, ist schon ein Schaiswetter ... 
Wir gehen demnächst noch mal auf richtigem "LowLevel" biken. Das entspannt enorm ... 



Delgado schrieb:


> Sogar die KBU Ikone hatter gedisst


 
 ... ... Herrn J.? Das ist doch mehr als 2000 Jahre her ... ... und somit verjährt ... 
Oder - mindestens so lange her wie hier der erste Stein aufgeschichtet wurde ... 






PS: Ich habe mich übrigens auch noch nicht zum SpringBreak angemeldet. Liegt aber eher an derzeit noch für mich unübersichtlichen Terminen am 27.03. ... ...


----------



## Montana (24. Februar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Gerade deine Tage bekommen?
> 
> Nee, sorry auch dafür bist du ja zu alt.



Wie immer ist es halt meine ehrliche Meinung und was geht es es Dich überhaupt an 

Können uns gerne an altbekannter Stelle darüber austauschen


----------



## Montana (24. Februar 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... Guido, alles klar? Ja, ist schon ein Schaiswetter ...
> Wir gehen demnächst noch mal auf richtigem "LowLevel" biken. Das entspannt enorm ...
> 
> 
> ...



Das werden wir auch 100%ig mal wieder machen, aber ich muss doch auch meine Meinung über versteckte kommerzielle Angebote äussern dürfen ... hier sollte jetzt auch bald die Administration einschreiten müssen und ich persönlich  finde es bald Zeit Tschüss zum mtb news Forum  zu sagen ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/icons/thumbup.gif


----------



## Langenfelder (25. Februar 2011)

Tschüss

ist kommerziell nicht etwas wo man was bezahlen muss


----------



## buttzl (25. Februar 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Ganz toll ... und wieder 120 biker - innen die anscheinend kostenlos  zu kommerziellen Angeboten gelockt werden


Er hat recht! Musste letztes Jahr auch die Bratwurst im Pausenrestaurant  und das Bier im Biergarten danach bezahlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coloni (25. Februar 2011)

Ich werde dabei sein.
Und wenn das Bier danach was kostet ist mir das auch egal.

Ich freu mich auf die Tour.
Wird wohl eine der letzten mit meinem Gary Fisher sein. Ab Mitte April habe ich ja mein Cube.


----------



## Delgado (25. Februar 2011)

_Wenn man Abschied nimmt,
geht nach unbestimmt,
mit dem Wind, wie Blätter wehn,

sing ma et Abschiedsleed,
dat sich öm Fernweh drieht,
um Horizont, Salz und Teer.

Wer singe Püngel schnürt,
söök, wo er hinjehürt,
et wie ne Zuch fuhr,
nit nur ein Zuhuss.

Man läßt vieles hier,
Freund ich danke dir,
für den Kuß, den letzten Gruß.

Ich will weiter gehn,
keine Tränen sehn,
so ein Abschied ist lang noch kein Tod.

Niemals geht man so ganz
irgendwas von mir bleibt hier
es hat seinen Platz
immer bei dir. Wenn et auch noch so sticht, denn wer in dr Kält
keen Zukunft sieht,

maach enem Vagabund
doch et Hätz net wund,
fliech e Stück mit
op singem Weech.

Doch dann lass mich los,
sieh die Welt ist groß,
ohne Freiheit bin ich fast schon wie tot.

Niemals geht man so ganz,
irgendwas von mir bleibt hier,
es hat seinen Platz immer bei dir.

Niemals geht man so ganz,
irgendwas von mir bleibt hier,
es hat seinen Platz immer bei dir.

Ich verspreche dir,
wenn zurück bei dir,
wenn der Wind von Süden weht.

Ich saach nit leb wohl,
dat Wort dat kling wie Hohn,
völlig hohl maach et joot.

Sieh, ich weine auch,
Tränen sind wie Rauch,
sie vergehn, dieser Käfig macht mich tot.

Niemals geht man so ganz,
irgendwas von mir bleibt hier,
es hat seinen Platz immer bei dir.

Niemals geht man so ganz,
irgendwas von mir bleibt hier,
es hat seinen Platz immer bei dir.

Nie verläßt man sich ganz,
irgendwas von dir geht mit,
es hat seinen Platz immer bei mir._


----------



## Trekki (26. Februar 2011)

@Delgado: hast Du dies selbst gedichtet oder ist dies geguttenbergt?


----------



## Montana (28. Februar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Tschüss
> 
> ist kommerziell nicht etwas wo man was bezahlen muss



Hohlkopf, Radsportler eben 

.... bezahlen tus Du es dann später .... ist bewiesen 

aber jeder so wie es mag


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Februar 2011)

Wir haben seit heute morgen zwei weitere schöne Touren aufgenommen, die euch Rund um Bergisch Galdbach (Tour I) und Biesfeld (Tour J) führen.
Alle, denen wir bisher nur einen Wartelistenplatz anbieten konnten, können sich wieder anmelden.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Februar 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> @Delgado: hast Du dies selbst gedichtet oder ist dies geguttenbergt?



Copy Paste von der unvergesslichen Trude Herr - Herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. März 2011)

Auch nett in der Niedecken/Engels-Version.


----------



## Montana (9. März 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wir haben seit heute morgen zwei weitere schöne Touren aufgenommen, die euch Rund um Bergisch Galdbach (Tour I) und Biesfeld (Tour J) führen.
> Alle, denen wir bisher nur einen Wartelistenplatz anbieten konnten, können sich wieder anmelden.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Komisch, den J.......  haben`se damals wegen sowas rausgeschmissen  Zweierlei Regeln?


----------



## Schnegge (9. März 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Das werden wir auch 100%ig mal wieder machen, aber ich muss doch auch meine Meinung über versteckte kommerzielle Angebote äussern dürfen ... hier sollte jetzt auch bald die Administration einschreiten müssen und ich persönlich  finde es bald Zeit Tschüss zum mtb news Forum  zu sagen ...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/icons/thumbup.gif



Mensch Guido,

was geht mit Dir ab  Hält's Du auf einmal alle biker für unmündig  Du tust ja so, als würden wir den Leuten auf den Touren Kaffeefahrtenmäßig irgendetwas unterjubeln..
 Du hasst echt verdammt viel für die unsere Bike-Region getan , aber wegen Deiner letzten posts hier im thread und dem bescheuerten Seitenhieb gegen Uwe bin ich echt geschockt und maßlos enttäuscht 

Gruß und gute Besserung
Jörg


----------



## radjey (9. März 2011)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist juchhu damals wegen ständiger Werbung für sein mtbvdingens gebannt worden.
Zudem müsste man ansonsten von vornherein jegliche Touren- und Fahrtechnikanbieter der Tür verweisen. Allerdings kommt es hier im Forum oft genug vor, dass z.B. im Fahrtechnikbereich oder sogar von der Rennleitung erlaubt wie hier im Ladies Bereich massiv die Werbetrommel gerührt wird.
Warum Montana jetzt aber ausgerechnet in diesem Thread darauf rumreiten muss ist mir schleierhaft. Durfte er letztes Jahr auch nicht mit? Und wo bleibt eigtl. Marc? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Marc B (9. März 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Allerdings kommt es hier im Forum oft genug vor, dass z.B. im Fahrtechnikbereich oder sogar von der Rennleitung erlaubt wie hier im Ladies Bereich massiv die Werbetrommel gerührt wird.



Genau, dieser Thread im Ladies-Bereich ist eine genehmigte Ausnahme  Ansonsten ist Werbung verboten und wird auch häufig gelöscht.



> *(...) in diesem Thread ist ausnahmsweise Werbung erlaubt - allerdings bitte ausschließlich Anbietern für Fahrtechniktrainings für Ladies!*



Ride on,
Marc


----------



## PoliceCar (9. März 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Komisch, den J....... haben`se damals wegen sowas rausgeschmissen  Zweierlei Regeln?


 
... es gab eine Person die war selbstsüchtig, nervig, unfair, erfolglos, ausgesucht unzuverlässig, rechthaberisch, egozentrisch, überhaupt nicht teamfähig, missionarisch, bereit die eigene Großmutter gegen was weiß ich was einzutauschen, hatte deutliche Ansätze von Profitgier etc.. All das kann ich hier nicht ausmachen ... ...
Die Person wurde aber wohl nicht aus dem Forum entfernt. ^^


... wolltest Du Dich nicht abmelden? 
Kannst ja unter neuem Namen neu anfangen. Sowas geht ... 
Oder besser noch in einem Fußballforum. Passt derzeit wohl besser zu Dir.


----------



## ultra2 (9. März 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... wolltest Du Dich nicht abmelden?



Sein Hirn scheint da schon einen Schritt weiter zu sein.


----------



## Kalinka (10. März 2011)

Ne, ist gelebte Demokratie was schönes...jeder darf sagen was er mag und jeder seinen Senf dazugeben. Unterhaltsam ist es alle Male.
Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.
Habt Spaß auf dem Rad!


----------



## Langenfelder (10. März 2011)

Jeder Arsch hat nun mal was zum Kacken


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nun sind auch die beiden neuen Touren voll. Mit 10 Touren und 130 Teilnehmern könnten wir den Indian Summer-"Rekord" von damals 115 Teilnehmern brechen ... mir dünkt, wenn's Wetter stimmt, wird's wieder richtig gut! 

Wie auch immer - wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall schon wieder auf euch! 

Da wir vielen von euch bisher nur Wartelistenplätze anbieten konnten, basteln wir weiter an weiteren Touren. Also nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben und ab und zu mal auf unsere Webseite schauen. Ich melde mich aber auch hier, wenn's soweit ist. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (14. März 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Oder besser noch in einem Fußballforum. Passt derzeit wohl besser zu Dir.



In *einem*  Da gibt es doch nur eins  ... und da bin ich schon  ewig vor diesem Radfahr-Forum unterwegs ... müsste doch jeder wissen ... 


Der Rest aus diesem Thread hier werde ich, sofern überhaupt, erst später zur Kenntnis nehmen und ggf. kommentieren   

Spaß muss sein 


... noch vier Heimspiele gewinnen ...


----------



## joscho (15. März 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Der Rest aus diesem Thread hier werde ich, sofern überhaupt, erst später zur Kenntnis nehmen und ggf. kommentieren



Ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. März 2011)

Hallöchen und einen wunderschönen, sonnigen Montagmorgen,

die Infos an die Teilnehmer und Wartelisteninhaber sind raus, die Wetterprognose ist ganz ordentlich, die Trails rufen ... 

Wer noch mitfahren möchte, kann sich ruhig noch melden - wir werden immer versuchen, euch in einer Tour unterzubringen. Ganz ohne Heizdeckenkaufzwang.

Eure Portemonaises dürft ihr aber trotzdem mitbringen: neben dem auch in diesem Jahr nicht kostenlosen After Biking - Grill&Drink-Event (in diesem Jahr im Naturfreundehaus Hardt), bitten wir um eure (am liebsten großzügigen) Spenden für ein Projekt des Erzbistums Köln (Aufbau und Unterhalt einer Krankenstation und eines Waisenhauses in der Demokratischen Republik Kongo). Näheres hier ...

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. März 2011)

Manch einer schaut ja öfters hier rein als in seinen Email-Account ... 

Eine aktuelle Tourenbelegungsliste und weitere Informationen zum SportsInTeam - SpringBreak gibt's tagesaktuell nun nur noch hier ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Trekki (24. März 2011)

Ich würde die Autofahrt gerne Umwelt- und Geldbörseschonend lösen. Wer hat interesse an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Bonn oder kann solche anbieten?

-trekki


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. März 2011)

Freie Plätze

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## route61 (27. März 2011)

Danke für den schönen Biketag, besonders an den Guide von Tour D, Felix, und die Mitfahrer. Stefan und das SIT Team natürlich auch.

Hab mich gut mit netten Leuten unterhalten, über Technik, Federweg, Klickpedale, GPS und einiges mehr, sowie einige schöne Trails gefahren, einige km (54) und hm (900) "vernichtet" und neue Landschaften kennen gelernt (Wahner Heide).

Können wir gerne wiederholen 

LG

Bertram


----------



## surftigresa (27. März 2011)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an SiT, Guide Schnegge und die netten Mitfahrer . Ist doch immer wieder schön, dort Leute wiederzutreffen, die man nur 2, 3 mal im Jahr sieht.

Und diesmal gab es sogar richtig trockene Trails . Und ich dachte schon, im Bergischen wäre es immer schlammig .

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2011)

Ein toller Tag

Jerome hat da ein paar traumhafte Trails aneinander gereit....ich sach nur: Grauwacke







Sehr viel Spass gehabt....auch nach der Tour. Das NFH Hardt hat sich als tolle Location zum Abschluß eines solchen Events erwiesen. Mein Essen war in 5 Minuten da....ich war völlig perplex- bei Klausmann lagen die Wartezeiten eher im Stundenbereich. Und dazu mittem im Wald im Biergarten sitzen- nettes Personal- KLASSE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coloni (27. März 2011)

Wir vom RV-Morgenstern waren auch tierisch begeistert. Sowohl von der Tour mit der Gruppe I als auch von der Abschlußlocation.

Vielen Dank an das komplette Team.


----------



## Trekki (27. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an SiT, Guide Schnegge und die netten Mitfahrer . Ist doch immer wieder schön, dort Leute wiederzutreffen, die man nur 2, 3 mal im Jahr sieht.
> 
> Und diesmal gab es sogar richtig trockene Trails . Und ich dachte schon, im Bergischen wäre es immer schlammig .
> 
> ...


Wir in der A-Gruppe hatten ja auch den besten Guide, das schönste Wetter, die nettesten Mitfahrer, die längste Fahrzeit und die meisten Höhenmeter von allen.
Und die schnellsten Uphills 

Da kann man / frau ja nur zufrieden sein!

-trekki


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wir in der A-Gruppe hatten ja auch den besten Guide, das schönste Wetter, die nettesten Mitfahrer, die längste Fahrzeit und die meisten Höhenmeter von allen.
> Und die schnellsten Uphills
> 
> Da kann man / frau ja nur zufrieden sein!
> ...



Lieber John das kann gar nicht sein, denn die nettesten Mitfahrer und das beste Wetter hatte doch die 7-geb. Gruppe


----------



## jokomen (28. März 2011)

Mich wundert es nicht, wenn die A-nfänger-Gruppe die längste Fahrzeit hatte. Die sahen auch alle ziemlich untrainiert aus. Auch der langhaarige Guide machte einen fahrtechnisch sehr unausgereiften Zustand.  In Wirklichkeit ärgere ich mich aber nur, dass meine Anmeldung zu spät kam, um ins A-Team zu rutschen

Ein großes Lob ans Orga-Team und die Wahl der Lokation. Ich durfte sehr nette neue Leute und Trails im Bergischen kennen lernen. Die Bewirtung war mehr als super. Keine meiner Bestellungen hat länger als 5 min bis zur Umsetzung gedauert. Bei der Menge der Leute habe ich das so garnicht erwartet. Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal. Hoffentlich auch wieder dort  Mit der Chaos -Kneipe:kotz: vom letzten Mal nicht zu vergleichen!


----------



## luckylocke (28. März 2011)

Wenn die Saison so sonnig und trocken weitergeht, wie der Eröffnungsveranstaltungstag, wird es ein Spitzenjahr. Es war wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung mit schönen Trails und netten Mitfahrern. Vielen Dank nochmal an meine Mitfahrer für die Unterstützung nach meinem "Baumerlebnis"


----------



## bergziege-ck (28. März 2011)

Perfektes Wetter, perfekte Trails, einfach ein perfekter Tag ...

... mit super netten Mitfahrern und gemütlichem Ausklang im Naturfreundehaus Hardt mit Top-Service.

Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf das nächste Mal!

Danke an SportsInTeam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (28. März 2011)

ich schliess mich mal dem Trekki an ( wo sind die Bilder ? )


----------



## MTBKäfer (28. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ich schliess mich mal dem Trekki an



Ich auch, ich auch!! Der Tag hat mir super viel Spaß gemacht!
DANKE!! 

Viele Grüße, Rebecca


----------



## Trekki (28. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> ( wo sind die Bilder ? )


Anstatt einer Überschrift das Bild was alles zusammenfasst



Uphills mit einem lächeln, (fast) alle halten sich respektvoll hinter dem Guide, Sonne satt, neue Landschaften, ...

Aber ich habe noch einige weitere herausgesucht.




Wenn eine 7hiller-in sich mal wieder nicht benehmen kann und die Gruppe sprengt ...




Auf ihrer zweiten MTB Ausfahrt, direkt nach einem etwas selektiven Uphill

Die unterschiedlichen facetten bei der Abfahrt



Respektvoll



Spass



zu schnell



cool



dies durfte ich nicht veröffentlichen

Hinweis: Jörg will die Bilder sammeln und gemeinsam zusammen stellen. Wer ungeduldig ist oder sie unbearbeitet habe möchte, kann eine Kopie von mir haben. Allerdings per PN.


-trekki


----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2011)

Tsss, tsss, wo die Schnegge mit ahnungslosen Teilnehmern überall lang fährt.


----------



## ultra2 (28. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> -trekki



Ich hatte mir unter "sich Käfern" irgendwie was anderes vorgestellt.


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2011)

Tja, wenn Racer sich die Kante geben...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (29. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir unter "Käfern" irgendwie was anderes vorgestellt.



Käfer krabeln aber.


----------



## Konfuzius (29. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Tsss, tsss, wo die Schnegge mit ahnungslosen Teilnehmern überall lang fährt.



Nicht ahnungslos.
Jörg hatte das angekündigt. "Es kommt ein Trail, da wird ungefähr die Hälfte ihren Spaß haben." 

Sehr schöne Tour! 
Auch von mir noch mal Danke!


----------



## ultra2 (29. März 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nicht ahnungslos.
> Jörg hatte das angekündigt. "Es kommt ein Trail, da wird ungefähr die Hälfte ihren Spaß haben."
> 
> Sehr schöne Tour!
> Auch von mir noch mal Danke!



Waren wir da nicht mal bei Eis und Schnee?


----------



## jokomen (29. März 2011)

Achso, ihr wart das, die unsere schönen Reifenspuren dort platt getrampelt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buttzl (29. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


>


 
da hab ich mir doch letzten Juli nen Finger bei nem kleinen Überschlag gebrochen 

Zur Tour D: nächste mal gerne viel mehr Trailanteile  

Gruss+Danke an SiT


----------



## Konfuzius (29. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Waren wir da nicht mal bei Eis und Schnee?



Nee, das war ein anderer.


----------



## Manni (29. März 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> -trekki



Bei den Bremsspuren wären besser noch mehr abgestiegen


----------



## Konfuzius (31. März 2011)

Manni schrieb:


> Bei den Bremsspuren wären besser noch mehr abgestiegen



Die waren nicht von uns, aber wir haben versucht, sie platt zu trampeln


----------



## Schnegge (2. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

...auch von mir nochmals ein dickes Dankeschön an alle Mitfahrer und den Wetterverantwortlichen  Das war ein perfekter Biketag... und satt geworden bin ich auch .

Alle Bilder von der Tour A gibt's vor allem Dank unseres gruppensprengenden Paparazzis Trekki hier...  Danke noch mal für deine Bilder, die nur entstehen konnten, weil das ganze kein Rennen war .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## coloni (2. April 2011)

Ich erinnere mich daran das bei der Tour I auch einer Fotos gemacht hat.
Wäre super wenn man diese auch zu sehen bekommen würde. 
Ich habe es leider verpennt mit meinem Handy welche zu machen.


----------



## ofi (28. Juni 2011)

Es ist ja schon eine Weile her aber hat vielleicht noch jemand eine GPS Aufzeichnung von der Tour C?


----------

